# Self employed



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello, 
I am self employed and will be moving to Greece in the next few weeks. What do i need to do. I have no idea where to begin regarding registering as self employed, tax code and filling in tax returns and national insurance etc..also will i need to open a greek bank account?

Any advice would be extremely helpful

Thanks


----------



## poppie (Mar 2, 2011)

ruby19 said:


> Hello,
> I am self employed and will be moving to Greece in the next few weeks. What do i need to do. I have no idea where to begin regarding registering as self employed, tax code and filling in tax returns and national insurance etc..also will i need to open a greek bank account?
> 
> Any advice would be extremely helpful
> ...


Hi Ruby, Whatever your business ideas are, you’ll need a good lawyer, local accountant, patience and determination! 
Starting a business in Greece is not for the faint hearted, you will need Residency Permit but according to EU law EU citizens do not need a resident’s permit to take up residency in another EU country. Greece and the Greek Islands, however insists on people having a Residency Permit if they plan to stay for more than 4 months, despite this being illegal under EU law. 
You will need a residency permit if you plan to start a business in Greece. 
To get a residency permit you will need to go along in person to the local police station of the Greek island of your choice and take at the very least a copy of your passport and 4 Passport Size photographs. 
Tax Number 
If you want to buy or start a business in Greece you will need a Tax Number (AFM). Your Greek lawyer or accountant can help with the process or you can apply yourself in person at your local tax office. 
To get a Tax number you will need a copy of your passport and a copy of your Birth Certificate and marriage certificate plus originals. 
Lawyer and Accountant 
You’ll need a good English speaking Greek lawyer too to help you through the process. And you will need a Greek accountant to ensure you are aware of your liabilities and that any due taxes are paid, you will also have to open a Geek bank account 
Health Insurance 
Once you register a business in Greece or register as self employed you are obliged to make monthly contributions to the National Insurance fund for the self-employed. Registering with TEBE, OGA or another insurance fund (not IKA national insurance) depends on the type of business being started. a business in Greece…
If you’re thinking about starting a business in Greece – perhaps a bar, restaurant, club or shop – then you really need to do your homework first to make a success of your enterprise. 
Health Insurance 
Once you register a business in Greece or register as self employed you are obliged to make monthly contributions to the National Insurance fund for the self-employed. Registering with TEBE, OGA or another insurance fund (not IKA national insurance) depends on the type of business being started. 
Hope this answers some of your questions


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

poppie said:


> Hi Ruby, Whatever your business ideas are, you’ll need a good lawyer, local accountant, patience and determination!
> Starting a business in Greece is not for the faint hearted, you will need Residency Permit but according to EU law EU citizens do not need a resident’s permit to take up residency in another EU country. Greece and the Greek Islands, however insists on people having a Residency Permit if they plan to stay for more than 4 months, despite this being illegal under EU law.
> You will need a residency permit if you plan to start a business in Greece.
> To get a residency permit you will need to go along in person to the local police station of the Greek island of your choice and take at the very least a copy of your passport and 4 Passport Size photographs.
> ...


----------

